# Names Past.



## FruitandNut (Sep 25, 2005)

As a Northener who spent most of his childhood in the Far East and Germany, and who spent 25 years in Bristol (St. Andrews, Bemmy, Whitchurch, Bishopston, Easton, Southville aka Bemmy aka Bedminster), I have picked up many slang and archaic names for places.    Do any of you guys know of any olde or slang names for places in and around Bristol?

A couple that come to my mind are:

Pigsty Hill (on the A38 between Bishopston and St. Andrews)
Mutton Tump  (Cabot Hill)   Presumably used to be called that 'cos of sheep grazing there.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 25, 2005)

Pigsty Hill is not between Bishopston and St Andrews - it is entirely in Bishopston.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome, BTW!


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 25, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Welcome, BTW!



The Gloucester Rd is called the Glocky Rd in some parts of town.

Pigsty Hill on the Glocky Rd.

Not sure how widely used it is.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 25, 2005)

And the top of St. Andrews Rd, along Cromwell Rd, is called...

*Dangerous Hill*

As there was always a sign there which said "Dangerous Hill".


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 25, 2005)

Also, the sort of hill, behind St. Werburgh's allotments, with the railway bridge running along it, where it turns off along Mina Rd before the tunnel,

is called.... *Bubble Hill*

By me anyway. 

Other's call it "sky bridges", I've heard, and there's other pet names for it that I can't remember.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 25, 2005)

What's the deal with cat brain hill?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> What's the deal with cat brain hill?



Where's cat brain hill? 

I watched 'Land Of The Dead' last night, so it's conjuring up a lot of zombie cat brain imagery in my head.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't it out Henbury way?


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 26, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> And the top of St. Andrews Rd, along Cromwell Rd, is called...
> 
> *Dangerous Hill*
> 
> As there was always a sign there which said "Dangerous Hill".



I used to live on Cromwell Road before I got married and didn't realise that drop down to Montpellier and St. Pauls was actually known as 'Dangerous Hill'.

ps. Is the 'Ship Aground' still there?


----------



## FruitandNut (Sep 26, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Also, the sort of hill, behind St. Werburgh's allotments, with the railway bridge running along it, where it turns off along Mina Rd before the tunnel,
> 
> is called.... *Bubble Hill*
> 
> ...



Did you know that someone was stabbed on that bridge by a person she knew and before she died she wrote the murderer's name in her blood?


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> I used to live on Cromwell Road before I got married and didn't realise that drop down to Montpellier and St. Pauls was actually known as 'Dangerous Hill'.
> 
> ps. Is the 'Ship Aground' still there?



Me and my mates used to go skateboarding down "Dangerous Hill" when I was about 10 (over 20 yrs ago). It seemed like a very dangerous thing to do, but great fun.

They took the sign down probably nearly as many yrs ago, so I doubt if it's still a localism amongst many people, except deranged ex-youth from the 70's and 80's.


----------



## munkeeunit (Sep 26, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> ps. Is the 'Ship Aground' still there?



Seems not. I walk past it from time to time, but haven't been in, and as it's elevated have'nt paid it much attention, but according to the latest comment on this thread on BIM, it is no-longer, and the person who posted seems to want to organise some kind of campaign.

"ashley court hotel
by mark winstone - savemyboozer Saturday, Sep 24 2005, 11:23am"
http://bristol.indymedia.org/newswire.php?story_id=24150Array&sc=1


----------



## J77 (Sep 27, 2005)

I used to lie on the so-called 'dangerous hill' on the way back from the Star and Garter - perfect inclination for that, not for walking up tho'...


----------



## Cakes (Sep 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Isn't it out Henbury way?


Just checked, yeah it's near Cribbs and is actually called cat brain lane. I can't find anything off google except 1 broken link.

My guess it that it was the old shambles for the cat butcher district which is now known as harry ramsden's fish restaurant.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 27, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> Did you know that someone was stabbed on that bridge by a person she knew and before she died she wrote the murderer's name in her blood?



There was something about that in the Evening Post 'Bristol Times' recently. I'm not sure she wrote his name, but she told them who did it with her last dying breath.

Isn't that 'Cut-throat lane' or is that somewhere else?


----------

